# My Journey 16 Weeks



## jeanice (Mar 15, 2004)

Well Today I figured I would start an online BB journal because my road to gaining was a trip. My weight didnt change dramatically but results show. I noticed my shoulders and legs getting bigger and wider in a good way.

My clothes fit differently, and the reactions from the gym were incredible.
My fav comment of all time was "Damn, what happened to you?" 

I never really noticed much of a change, until my usual shirts were kind of grabbing at my lats and my top half. So I said, hmmmm I must be doing something right. I am pretty happy with what I gained. But now I feel its time to cut it up! LOL 

Im keeping the diet the same for the next two weeks, but gradually taking stuff out of it. And adding more cardio to the mix  Ive been doing 2 days so 4-5 or maybe even 6 will make me crazy But we will see how it goes.

So far I have eaten my breakfast which consisted of
4 whites, 1 yolk, 4oz turkey and 1.2 cup Oats
(2Packets splenda) & Salsa for whites 
No cheating for 2 weeks!!!!!!!!! Enjoyed myself yesterday at wrestlemania
Corona's and Pizza Hut  

My Current workout schedule 
Mon Cardio (But today Cardio and Chest)
Tues Shoulders, Abs, Cardio
Wed Off
Thurs Back & Chest
Friday Legs & Cardio
Sat Bi's & Tri's
Sunday Abs & Cardio


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

HI jeanice!  
So glad to see that you started a journal!! and congrads on all the awesome progress as well!!  
so 16 weeks. does this mean that your going to be competing?


----------



## jeanice (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks sooooo Much!  No Im not competing. But I am going away. So Im ready to transfer myself after this stone cold bulking LOL 

My diet has been the following :

Meal 1 4whites, 4oz turkey. 1/2 cup oats

Meal 2 2 Scoops protein, 3tblspns heavy cream, 4 strawberries, 12oz water

Meal 3 6oz meat, 3/4 cups brown rice or 6oz sweet potato, 1 cup veggies

Meal 4 Same as Meal 2

Meal 5 Same as Meal 3

Meal 6 1 cup cottage cheese with 1tblspn PB

Did Chest & Cardio
Felt good to do some HIIT!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awesome job mama.  I'm here with you every step of the way!


----------



## jeanice (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks baby  I Know u are. Slowly taking things out is the  best way I feel and then adding some cardio sessions. 16 weeks. I feel Good about it...


----------



## jeanice (Mar 16, 2004)

Well I must say getting more sleep is amazing LOL  I dont want to throw myself on a bench at work  Tommorow Is my last day for my bulking cycle! Let the cutting begin Yaye!

Today I did back, abs and cardio
That Cardio! Whew! The Burn feels great
My Real Diet Down belowwwwwww!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree- sleep is sooo important, especially for people like us who are in the gym! 

how much do you weigh? those cals seem very low!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

I thought so too AJ. 1200 cals on a bulk?


----------



## jeanice (Mar 16, 2004)

Im cutting now guys LOL  I made a miss print its 1360...and the grams are off I will fix it ASAP!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

1360 is better! but still - how much do you weigh out of curiosity- just want to make sure that you will be getting enough!


----------



## jeanice (Mar 17, 2004)

114lbs...Thanks for ur concern..I got my two IFBB Pro's behind at my gym/Work LOL They are crazy!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm still following your progress. Keep it up!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jeanice *_
> 114lbs...Thanks for ur concern..I got my two IFBB Pro's behind at my gym/Work LOL They are crazy!!!



Awesome! must be very cool!!  
are they helping you?


----------



## jeanice (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks guys  I get mixed up so much. I posted my clients diet instead.! I will repost. I am getting ready for the summer so its CRUNCH TIME!  Time to get shredded, right Adolfo? LOL  But im following a diet similar to a comp style diet. Its preparing me for one I plan to do around August/September. The people at my gym said I should do one. So I said Hey! Why Not! 

So im currently semi-training and preparing myself for the one im doing in a few months. This is my current diet. The one above is for a client..

Meal #1 

4 egg whites, 1 yolk 
1/2 cup oats 
1/2 sc. protein 

Meal #2 (post workout) 
Protein Drink: 1 scoops, 1 tbsp. dextrose , if not mix in gatorade. 

Meal #3 
5 ounces chicken (weighed 
prior to cooking) 1/2 cup black beans or black eyed peas 
1 cup veggies 

Meal #4 
Protein Drink: 1 scoops, 
1/2 cup eggwhite 
2 tbsp. flax meal 
1 cup veggies 

Meal #5 ??? 4 eggwhite omlette with lots of omlette veggies, 1/4 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 tbsp. flax oil or 5 fish oil caps. 

or, 1 can tuna, 2 cups salad, 2 tbsp. cider vinegar for dressing with 1/2 tbsp. flax oil. 

I got two big dudes watching me close, 2 of my fellow trainers at my job! So I feel good along with the support of Adolfo and the Project Physique team as well as u guys here at IM....
PS. Atherjen,They are amazing and watching me closely. They are like my big brothers. So they know when im getting outta hand!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Keep up the hard work hon!!!


----------



## jeanice (Mar 17, 2004)

Well today is my last day of gaining!!! My diet is crazy now!!!! But im cool with it. It was also an off day today! So I relaxed and just chilled. I had school from 8 A.M TO 5:30 P.M. Tommorow I do shoulders!!! Yaye so im excited..

Thanks BabsieGirl for the support, Support is what keeps me going. Right now im enjoying my CC. This is the last time I will have it for awhile. Hmph! But Its time to get SHREDDED for the On Season. Im ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 17, 2004)

How much did you weigh before you started your bulk? 114lbs. is not a lot. How tall are you?


----------



## jeanice (Mar 17, 2004)

I weighed about 110lb and im 5'2..


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jeanice *_
> I weighed about 110lb and im 5'2..


What do you plan on "Shredding" too?  There will be nothing left of you.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 18, 2004)

It's okay I got two pros watching my back that been doin it for years dont worry.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 18, 2004)

...


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> ...


ditto


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jeanice *_
> It's okay I got two pros watching my back that been doin it for years dont worry.


WOW!! I'm so impressed 

I don't care who is helping you - if you're cutting, or should I say "Shread", from 114 there will be nothing left of you but skin and bones.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 18, 2004)

I know ur impressed


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 18, 2004)

She is being sarcastic.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 18, 2004)

No kidding...


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello Jeanice.  I am a New Yorker as well, where do you live, and lift?

Anyway, I am slightly confused by this journal.  Either I am reading it wrong, or you go back and forth in different posts saying you are already cutting, or are just wrapping up bulking.  So which is it?

I am also confused as to whether you are or are not competing.  First, you said you are not, then, you said you had one upcoming.  Again, which is it?  Ot are you undecided?

Will this be your first comp?  Maybe I missed it, but is this bodybuilding, fitness, or figure?  Is it one in New York? 

Lastly, I was curious about this bulk of yours, which brought you out to a shirt-popping 114 pounds.  What did you weigh before that, what was your bodyfat levels before and after, and what do you largely attribute your success to?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi TP, Lemmy clear it for everyone. Im 5'2 currently cutting. I just wrapped up my bulk and now im cutting.

I started out at about 108-110 and ended up at 114lbs im a small girl not into gettin that bulky look.. I am not competing, but preparing myself and see How well I can do with a diet similar to a comp style diet.I live in LI and train at THE SPORTS CLUB LA ON East 61st street in the city...

most of my success is from the support of 2 of my fellow trainers at my gym that I work with and of course my family..i also train @ bally's in levittown..

Thanks for ur support TP!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 18, 2004)

Interesting.

I was born in Levittown and live in Oceanside now.

Good luck.


----------



## jeanice (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, Im from long island. Wherebouts in Oceanside?

Today did not get a chance to workout! But tommorow I will hit the gym 
Tomorrow Bi's and Tri's


----------

